# 好きみたい



## Siouxxsie

Hello everyone! Recently in my Japanese textbook , I came cross a sentence goes as following
"小野さんは森さんをよく見ていますね。小野さんは森さんが好きみたいです。”
I was a little confused with "好きみたいです", because in my textbook it says that "みたいです" should be preceded with 連体形. So why here used "好きみたいです" instead of "好くみたいです”？
Could anyone help me with this? Thanks a lot!


----------



## nrw nrw

Hi.

In this case, '好き' isn't '好く' of '連用形', but it is '好きだ', which is '形容動詞'.
Although 'みたいです' should actually be preceded with '連体形',
it should be preceded with '語幹' when it follows '形容動詞'.


----------



## Siouxxsie

nrw nrw said:


> Hi.
> 
> In this case, '好き' isn't '好く' of '連用形', but it is '好きだ', which is '形容動詞'.
> Although 'みたいです' should actually be preceded with '連体形',
> it should be preceded with '語幹' when it follows '形容動詞'.



Thank you very much! nrw nrw ！Now I can understand~


----------



## frequency

Jyodōshi みたいです（だ） takes taigen, keiyō-dōshi, shū-shikei. So that 好き in your OP is keiyō-dōshi, 形容動詞.
体言、形容動詞の語幹、および活用語の終止形に付く。

According to our old member,


810senior said:


> 多いというより少なくとも現代の日本語で連体形と終止形が異なる動詞は見当たらないんですよね


A word changes in the same way in 連体形 and 終止形. So your textbook says 連体形. It won't be a big error, but strictly it should be 終止形.

Jyodōshi みたいだ doesn't take the ren-yō form of dōshi. So 好き in 好きみたいだ isn't the ren-yō form of 好く. We don't say 食べみたいだ。


----------



## Siouxxsie

frequency said:


> Jyodōshi みたいです（だ） takes taigen, keiyō-dōshi, shū-shikei. So that 好き in your OP is keiyō-dōshi, 形容動詞.
> 体言、形容動詞の語幹、および活用語の終止形に付く。
> 
> According to our old member,
> 
> A word changes in the same way in 連体形 and 終止形. So your textbook says 連体形. It won't be a big error, but strictly it should be 終止形.
> 
> Jyodōshi みたいだ doesn't take the ren-yō form of dōshi. So 好き in 好きみたいだ isn't the ren-yō form of 好く. We don't say 食べみたいだ。




Thank you frequency! Actually my book says "简体形” which refers to "る” ”た” ”ない” ”なかった”. 

But I realised that this may only be a Chinese way of teaching Japanese grammar that you actually don't have this term in Japanese.

So instead, I used "連体形”.


Here I have another question, wondering if you could help me out with it. 







In this lesson, the book introduced three sentence forms of prediction, which are "ようです” ”みたいです” ”らしいです”.

But when it comes to 形容詞、形容動詞 and 名词, the usages are different between the first one and the other too.

The first one should be used with の when it comes to 名词 ,and な when it is 形容動詞。

but the other too just take 終止形 without ”だ for example :


あの店の料理は美味しいようです。

ここの料理はかなり豪華なようです。

あれは飛行機のようです。


雨みたいです。

好きみたいです。


I just simply wonder why it is that. Is there any specific rules, or are they just fixed patterns without rules? And apart from these three, there is also “そうです”.They are all very easy to be confused with each other.  I just hope that I can know why. 






Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flaminius

簡体形者、日本語用言之基本形態、直言以不敬人也。又有敬体形者、是可以敬尊老上司等、有疎隔之人。簡体形有活用形六種。曰未然、連用、終止、連体、仮定、命令形。る是動詞終止形之一。敬体形、多欠活用形。
I hope the above somehow makes sense.  Anyway, ようです (< ようだ) is originally created from a copula attached to an abstract noun, よう.  This is from the Sino-Japanese 様 and means 形状, 様態, countenance or aspect of a thing.

Now, ようです has long since become an adjective (of the type often called 形容動詞) but the よう part need be modified like a noun.  To be followed by ようだ, therefore, adjectives as well as verbal adjectives assume their adnominal forms (連体形).  E.g., 美味しい, 豪華な.  For a noun to modify another noun, the first noun needs the suffix の.  Thus, 飛行機のようだ.

みたい either catches a noun or a full sentence.  A noun can be immediately followed by みたい.  Since the stem of verbal adjectives behave like nouns, 好きみたい is the right formula.  Pure adjectives (often called the _i_-adjectives) do not fit in this pattern.  They behave as other conjugated items (用言).  In other words, they need to be in their 終止形 to be followed by みたい.  The two-way system is also used for らしい.

そうです catches only sentences.


----------



## frequency

Siouxxsie said:


> my book says "简体形” which refers to "る” ”た” ”ない” ”なかった”. But I realised that this may only be a Chinese way of teaching Japanese grammar


Okay, I agree with you. It seems to read 簡体形. Probably we Japanese don't use this approach when we deal with the Japanese grammar. I think you're right about that.



> "ようです” ”みたいです” ”らしいです”


I think they act variously. Very complicated.
ようだ: 用言・助動詞の連体形に付く。体言と一部の副詞には助詞「の」をはさんで接続する。(This says that you need の when you use it with taigen or some adverbs) また、連体詞などにも付く。
みたいだ: As shown above.
らしい: 名詞・形容動詞の語幹、および動詞・形容詞の終止形に付く。また、助動詞にも付く。さらに、一部の副詞や一部の助詞にも付く。

Too complicated. So I recommend you carefully check them one by one. (Post your questions anytime.)

By the way, here's a rough guide.
あの店の料理は*美味しい*ようです。 美味しい is 形容詞. So you don't need a connector の.
ここの料理はかなり*豪華な*ようです。 豪華な is 形容動詞. You don't need a connector の.
あれは*飛行機*のようです。 飛行機 is a noun. So you're using a connector の.

*雨*みたいです。I'm sorry I'm not sure about this very much, but this seems like noun + みたい. You can say 猫みたい、男みたい. You don't need の like the cases of ようです／ようだ.
*好き*みたいです。 This 好き is 形容動詞, as shown above.



> Is there any specific rules, or are they just fixed patterns without rules?


Yes, as shown in the entries in the links above.


> but the other too just take 終止形


You can find some 終止形 in this thread. This 終止形 means a verb's 終止形. For example, 食べる、飲む、歩く・・So you can say 食べるみたいだ、飲むみたいだ、歩くみたいだ. They're all 動詞終止形＋みたいだ.
(形容詞 also has its 終止形, but this is off-topic here.)

I'm not sure if my post is answering your questions. Give us feedback and post your questions if you have.


----------



## Flaminius

frequency said:


> It seems to read 簡体形. Probably we Japanese don't use this approach when we deal with the Japanese grammar.


簡体形とは日本語では敬体に対立する常体のことだと思います。常体は、特に経緯を示さない無標の形であるだけでなく、埋め込み文(「山から降ってきた水を飲む」の「降ってきた」までの部分のような関係節も含む)に使われる形なので、「みたい」に関連して言及されたのは当然のことでしょう。


----------



## frequency

I was afraid if the poster or the textbook saw that kantai-kei was included into one of our katsuyō-kei category, mizen, ren-yō, shūshi, rentai, meirei. If not, it's okay.


----------



## Siouxxsie

It took me a while to fully understand both your explanations. 
But thanks to all your work, I’ve managed to understand these three forms!
Really appreciate what you've done.
Thanks again!


----------

